# High Island, Galveston and the back yard.



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Been awhile, pretty busy as of late. Had a chance to get down to the coast and visit a few spots.
High island is in full swing. as is a few of the water drips around galveston.

7D, 500/4, 580EXII


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Great stuff....as always


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

All very nice. Especially the owl. I need to find a raptor show.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That first shot is amazing!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics...


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks folks.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

MichaelW said:


> All very nice. Especially the owl. I need to find a raptor show.


What he said.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Outstanding shot with the shadow and all on first shot!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, great stuff


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

awesome shots! love the shadow on the first one


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

Love the first one. Great work.


----------

